# Breakfast Fatties on the lake with Qview!



## billbo (Aug 9, 2009)

At the end of July we celebrated my Dad's 75th on the lake with a smoke. I did 6 racks of ribs on the top rack of the ECB and loaded the bottom with chicken. I pushed the ECB to it's limits for sure!

The following morning I did 4 breakfast fatties. The Qview for the ribs & chicken is sparse, too much going on.

ECB smoking away by the lake



Chicken loaded up



Relaxing with my brother in law whiffing the TBS



The night before the party I rolled up 4 fatties. One egg, ham, and cheese. One waffle & syrup. One hash brown, peppers & onion. And one hash brown & cheese.







Weaved them up



Woke up the next morning and fired up the ECB. Went back to bed for 2 hours and they were done!







These were delish! The family ate them up!







I had a little left over so I froze them with the foodsaver and brought them camping last weekend. Re-heated them in a skillet and they were just as tasty!

Hope you enjoyed the Qview!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice Billbo, those are some awesome looking fatties, geez, I need to go get something to eat now.


----------



## mistabob (Aug 9, 2009)

Those look great!!! Too bad I can't taste em from here!


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 9, 2009)

They look delicious.  Glad they were a big hit.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantastic Billbo!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Now I gotta make some (makin slurpy sounds)  LOL


----------



## builder59 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice job,  The fatties look awesome!!!  I like the chicken holder.  Where did you get that?

Ron


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice mix of fillings and they do look very, very good!

Good size and managable load for the lil' fella, too.

Nice smoke, Bill!

Eric


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 9, 2009)

Look great Billbo, are you on Ontario?


----------



## shriv (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice job Bilbo! How was the one eith the waffle and syrup? What temp was the smoker and what temp did you pull them?
shriv


----------



## rivet (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent cook, Billbo! Nice happy pic of you and your BIL, too...good deal!

Thanks for sharing a great fattie Quad


----------



## rw willy (Aug 9, 2009)

WAFFLES!
I got to try that


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent looking fatties you have there Billbo...


----------



## spirit deer (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, those look good!

That's the same smoker we have.  We just unearthed it from the garage today, so now I have to learn to use that bad boy.  I'm revved now that you've posted such great pictures of what our smoker is capable of!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Aug 10, 2009)

First, WHERE in the heck did you get that BIRD RACK!??

Second, F**#in WAFFLE FARTY <--pretty FUNNY FREUDIAN SLIP!!!
That is ridiculous...I want one now.


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

First, congrats to your father.second, those are awesome breakfast fatties.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Well at least you were properly prepared for when you actually had to roll and smoke the meat fatties 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy smokes...
And glad you guys had a blast.


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

I got mine on ebay, I have two. Sometimes you can find them at HD or Lowe's too.


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

Dan, that was at my Dad's house on Owasco lake, one of the finger lakes. Very nice lake.


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Shriv, 
The waffle one is a big hit with the kids, they love it! The waffle part comes out soggy but my kids love it anyway. I didn't keep track of temps as if it went high that was OK to crisp up the bacon. I fired the ECB and went back to bed. I cooked all of them to 160° internal. About 2 hours or so.


----------



## natureman (Aug 11, 2009)

Billbo you rock! the rack is awesome the fatties are awesome...you really prove that you don't need to drop $$$$$ on a fancy schmancy smoker to get good results...
finger lakes...they were on my list for this summer but i never made it, maybe next summer...

enjoy dad and the BIL and the beers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job on that weekend of smoking  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For one pulling it off. Then more for the Fatties they looked awesome and I know they were all enjoyed.


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

It really was a test for me and the ECB. That baby was loaded and smokin sweet!


----------

